# Odeon (Majestic Hartlepool)



## jbn6773 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Former Odeon (Majestic) Hartlepool*

This Art Deco style building, located close to town centre, opened in 1936 as the Majestic Cinema. It closed as the Odeon Cinema on 24th October 1981.
From the mid-1990's it became Ceasar's Palace nightclub and Jo Pools bars and they were closed in around 1999. The building remains, closed and un-used. It is now up for sale and the local council have listed it as one of the main 'grot-spots'. Its future is uncertain though being grade II Listed since 1992 cannot be demolished unless the status is removed. 

Showing main frontage of building in the 1950's/60's






same view about 50 years later (Without flagpole above signage now missing) The shuittered entrance on the left was not used when the building opened as Caesars palace





Another view of front, the windows were installed for the Joe Pools bar





empty shops incorporated into the complex. Most of these have been empty since cinema operation ended in 1981





'Odeon Theatre' painted sign still visible 27 years after closure





another view from 'round the back'





Boarded up windows.. these were never replaced when the building re-opened as caesars palace as the upper foyer was not used





Another view of the south side of the building. Open to the elements for almost 3 decades and countless pigeons!!!





Strong winds took the shutters on the main entrance, nearest the corner of the building off their runners, allowing a glimpse into the side of the main foyer not used since 1981. The quality construction on Chep pallets is the pay booth for caesars palace.









No interior shots as the building is well secured.


----------



## iwaniwan (Feb 16, 2009)

am i the only one who cannot see any photos?


----------



## stesh (Feb 16, 2009)

iwaniwan said:


> am i the only one who cannot see any photos?



You must be


----------



## iwaniwan (Feb 16, 2009)

stesh said:


> You must be




not any more  



pity there's no chance to see screenrooms : )


----------



## missfish (Feb 23, 2009)

Gah, I was really excited that someone may have actually managed to get in there for a second!

Slow progress is better than no progress though I guess!


----------

